# Repashy supplements?



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

I recently replaced my calcium and vitamins with repashy supervit and repashy supercal MeD, but I was told the calcium plus would be a better choice, the only reason I didn't choose the calcium plus was because I know it contains vitamins as well and I did not want to over do it with already having the supervit. Should I have chose differently or will the supervit and supercal MeD be fine? 

Additional info: I currently feed every other day alternating between the supervit and supercal MeD.

Thank's everyone Matt


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank's Matt


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

At the moment I am only usuing Repashy Calcium Plus, because it contains everything I want in a supplement, including those color additives that are really brightening up my Leucs. yellow and orange colors.
Theres a few very good threads here somewhere with Allan himself participating.

John


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

I use repashy plus almost every feeding. I use supercal/herpivite once a week, and repashy supervit once every two weeks. I'm far from an expert on dart frogs but I think you don't want to over do it on the supervit. I have also noticed that the supervit doesn't coat the flies as well as the repashy plus does.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

So, is the Repashy Supercal MeD okay for my frogs? I was going to get the Calcium Plus, but didn't because I got Supervite.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I am running Repashy Calcium + every feeding and that's it. 

Worried about supping anything else. My lack of knowledge regarding the chemical make up of all these products makes me cautious. 

If my brain was only as big as Ed's.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The Supercal MeD is formulated with a higher calcium content. I would use the Repashy Calcium + because its targeted to have better absorbtion for Dart frogs. I know many biologists and advanced froggers that use the Repashy Calcium+.

http://www.forums.repashy.com/diets-live-foods-supplements/34787-supercal-med-vs-calcium-plus.html


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

i just bought some new repashy products , 
Vitamin A plus for darts.
and a new version of the old calcium plus icb.
any one have feedback on these?


----------



## Coppertop (Aug 13, 2011)

frogbog said:


> i just bought some new repashy products ,
> Vitamin A plus for darts.
> and a new version of the old calcium plus icb.
> any one have feedback on these?


Just be sure not to overdo the vitamin A supplement; I think if you follow the package directions you'll be okay. Also try searching vitamin A on this forum for some other advice.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Coppertop said:


> Just be sure not to overdo the vitamin A supplement; I think if you follow the package directions you'll be okay. Also try searching vitamin A on this forum for some other advice.


 
ho do you (overdo) the vitamin A? care to post a pic or tell us what the package says, thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WONTON SALLY said:


> ho do you (overdo) the vitamin A? care to post a pic or tell us what the package says, thanks.


If you feed a concentrated source of vitamin A in the form of a retinoid (not beta carotene) you can overdose the vitamin A, if offered too frequently. The symptoms in anurans are consistent with other taxa so you can google it up. 

Ed


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> If you feed a concentrated source of vitamin A in the form of a retinoid (not beta carotene) you can overdose the vitamin A, if offered too frequently. The symptoms in anurans are consistent with other taxa so you can google it up.
> 
> Ed


I was beginning to wonder why my frogs' hair has appeared oily and is beginning to fall out...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Consistent not exactly the same... but funny all the same... 

 

Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the post, but i am not even sure what to google with all those fancy words.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WONTON SALLY said:


> thanks for the post, but i am not even sure what to google with all those fancy words.


Google, vitamin A toxicity.. 

Ed


----------



## Coppertop (Aug 13, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> ho do you (overdo) the vitamin A? care to post a pic or tell us what the package says, thanks.


Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Vitamin A Plus - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

under directions it states not to use more than once per week. i'm no vitamin expert, but allen repashy certainly seems to know what he's doing


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks you guys for the info on the vitamin A references, didn't realize it could be that serious.


----------

